# Talk me into/out of a 252 width board for my size 10.5 feet



## turbocharged (Nov 29, 2016)

So I'm looking to get a complete new setup to replace my current 12 year old stuff. I'm 6'2" tall and 170lb (so 180lb-ish with gear). I wear a 10.5 in Van's skate shoes that are sized correctly (would be too small if I went down a half size), so I'm thinking I'll be in a 10.5 boot...11 max.

I've got my eye on a 157 Bataleon Goliath+ (15/16 model) with a 252mm waist width, but I can't convince myself that it will work with my boot size. I wanted the 158cm board with 254mm waist width (which I was hesitant about as well), but they are sold out since these boards are currently on closeout. It is a all-mountain freestyle board since I don't hit the park much. I mostly like riding groomers and dipping in and out of the trees.

Since I'm getting a completely new board, bindings, and boots, I have options that I think help my situation. I've been looking at boots with a smaller footprint like the Burton Ion/AMB and want to pair them with Union Contact Pro or Union Force bindings.

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Start with boots first. Go to the boots section and read up. Measure your feet and get proper boots first - skate shoe size usually do not equal boot size and you mention going up a size even, which is troubling. Then shop bindings and board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't go smaller than a 9 in Vans. I wear 8 in snowboard boots. You'll be fine. But go get fitted.


----------



## turbocharged (Nov 29, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I can't go smaller than a 9 in Vans. I wear 8 in snowboard boots. You'll be fine. But go get fitted.


Interesting and makes me feel optimistic about the idea of running the 252mm wide board. I'll head to the shop tonight to try on some new boots.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You should be fine. I learned to ride on a wide Arbor board in size 10.5 boots. (Waist width of 266mm!). It was a little more work,.. But it wasn't impossible!

My 2nd board,.. A Rome was a 25.4 wide deck. After riding the Arbor,.. It went from edge to edge so fast it almost tripped me up. My go to board for the last 2-3 seasons was an NS Proto and is @ 25.3mm. Finally, my new Jones Explorer is 25.6. All ride sweet. 

You're in the zone for your sized hooves. Quit worrying & ride! :grin:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> You should be fine. I learned to ride on a wide Arbor board in size 10.5 boots. (Waist width of 266mm!). It was a little more work,.. But it wasn't impossible!


I use a size 10.5 Burton boot, and all my boards have been over 26cm for the last 20 years or so. Not going back to narrower for sure. Even more so on directional and tapered boards. I hate toe and heel drag. :frown:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I use a size 10.5 Burton boot, and all my boards have been over 26cm for the last 20 years or so. Not going back to narrower for sure. Even more so on directional and tapered boards. I hate toe and heel drag. :frown:


Ahhhhh,... But then I can't carve trenches like you can!  >

I still got a ways to progress before I need to worry about slippin out due to toe/heel drag! :laugh:

I still ride the Arbor,.. But usually only in several inches of fresh or in the spring skush. On the hardpack it's a lot more work to keep it up on edge. Fatigues the dogs sumpthin fierce. To be fair tho,.. According to Wireds charts n calculations... I should be in a size 9-9.5 boot. Not a 10.5. :shrug: So the might be where all that extra work is coming from. 

I've got a new pair of 9.5 Wide Rulers Im going to try out this season. But to be honest... My feet have such a high arch, instep and have been so abused over the years.... Im still skeptical that I'll be able to stand wearing a 9.5. :blink:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I use a size 10.5 Burton boot, and all my boards have been over 26cm for the last 20 years or so. Not going back to narrower for sure. Even more so on directional and tapered boards. I hate toe and heel drag. :frown:


I feel ya on heel and toe drag, Im gonna order up a Donek next month and probably go for a 28-29 ww, lets see how that works out lol


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

turbocharged said:


> So I'm looking to get a complete new setup to replace my current 12 year old stuff. I'm 6'2" tall and 170lb (so 180lb-ish with gear). I wear a 10.5 in Van's skate shoes that are sized correctly (would be too small if I went down a half size), so I'm thinking I'll be in a 10.5 boot...11 max.


Hi Turbo,

Snowboard boot sizing is very different than shoe sizing. For example, the same barefoot measurement that results in a size 10.5 shoe (275 mm) is a size 9.5 ins snowboard boots. Snowboard boot size is always smaller than shoe size (correctly measured on a Brannock Device).

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

When you carve can you touch the snow with your elbow or your nipple? If not you are probably fine in 10.5s on a 252mm ww. There are other variables of course like sidecut radius, stance width and angles. One of my boards is a 159 Gnu Billy Goat, 250mm waist. I have to ride it pretty aggressively to boot out in size 11 burtons.


----------

